# Extreme Power VS Extreme C



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

I would like to know is there any different between Extreme Power & Extreme C ? I am only 138 pounds 5"7' rider.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

power for sprinter and c is for climbing as was used by michael rasmussen of robobank.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

Bigger tubes. More carbon placed in spots to reduce flex. At 137 pounds, you don't need it!! Beast sprinters only, or old fat dudes like me.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

ballmon said:


> Bigger tubes. More carbon placed in spots to reduce flex. At 137 pounds, you don't need it!! Beast sprinters only, or old fat dudes like me.


thanks , so I should stay with my Extreme C


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

colnago_ed said:


> thanks , so I should stay with my Extreme C



Yep. I think so. If you gain 50 lbs. the C50 or Extreme Power would be the ticket. Just be happy you're of a size that can ride that beautiful light bike and not have to worry about breaking it.


----------

